# More About U.S. Humanitarian Efforts in Pakistan



## Marauder06 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39711559/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia



> SWAT, Pakistan — The flood waters have mostly receded from the Swat Valley, leaving a vast swath of silt littered with the remains of houses, roads, and bridges.
> Above it, there's the incongruous sight of lumbering U.S. Army Chinook helicopters, like twin-rotored flying trucks, ferrying refugees in one direction, and cement, rice and other relief supplies in the other.



I hope everything we're sending in there has a big-ass American flag somewhere on it so they know where it came from...

Plus some bonus backstory about the HQN:



> A U.S. official in Washington, who spoke anonymously to discuss sensitive negotiations, said Pakistan's refusal to attack the Haqqanis is "proof the Pakistanis are playing the long game in Afghanistan" by planning to use the Haqqani tribe as a hedge against the weak Afghan government.
> The official said there is skepticism at the highest levels of the U.S. government that Pakistan will ever crack down on the Haqqanis — something they intend to bring up in strategic talks with the Pakistanis in Washington, D.C., this week.


----------



## ///M3 (Oct 17, 2010)

Pakistan has supported the Haqqani network since the 1980s.  is their current support that surprising?  Kill the guy already.


----------

